# Question on Toadfish



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

OK, here's the deal. A lot of small to medium Oyster Cracker Toad fish have been caught lately , Ive been told they are poisoness(sp) to the touch but have seen kids running around with them showing them off in their hands all day long for the last few yrs. Are there barbs on their back that have a venom or something? I just needto know cause I've helped take a few off the hook & get a little "freaked out" about touching them, & people have heard the same thing. please chime in, I needto know more about them, tonight one had both hooks of a carolina rig in its mouth & managed to get them out with 2 pliers, he was a greety & hungry one. Mamma was caught a few nights ago, & one of our locals said be careful & dont touch them a certain way. Thanks everyone & looking forward to the answer, K it's also called a Mother-in-law-fish cause they're so ugly, no hate mail mnlaws, I didnt make it up, just thought I'd throw some humor in here...................


----------



## Danny Jorgensen (Oct 13, 2013)

They have sharp venomous dorsal spines so be careful when taking them off the hook! The poison is potent enough to cause a painful wound. In general the mild poison in them is used to deter fish from eating them and feels and acts more like a wasp or bee sting.


----------



## TechFisher (Oct 22, 2008)

Topic always comes up. Toad/Oyster fish. This part of the Atlantic are OK and folks like them for dinner.








Lion fish. Totally different. Yes they sting.


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks guys, thats what I was thinking the Dorsal spines, & that Lion fish has got to go!! So I can hold Toadfish from the belly but not the top, & I should be okay, thanks


----------

